# 88 pathfinder rear speakers



## Guest (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey has anybody seen the rear speaker set up for the 88 pathfinder? its a pain in the ass to get to them only to find out that there not connected to the cd player.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

theyre not that hard to get to.........but why were they disconnected from your head unit?


----------

